# Sky is freaking out and I dont know what to do about it..Please help



## skyebaby (Jul 19, 2009)

_She is fine now when I have her out which is most of time and she is with me or my other half. But if we go to leave or put her in the cage and leave the room she completly looses it which scares me. She goes to shreaking, flapping all over her cage and has gotten her wing stuck a couple times if I hadnt been there its possible she could have broke her wing. Its to the point now that I just about take her everywhere with me to keep it from happening. I know its like picking up a baby when it crys and I shouldnt but I am so afraid of her hurting herself. None of my other tiels have ever been this way and I am not sure what to do. I have had many birds in my life but none that acted this way so its new to me. I know its probably wrong and I am feeding into it but how can I help her from being scared of being alone. I have left lights on, tv on, radio on, windows opened and closed or blinds I should say and nothing seems to help. I no she is still adjusting to her new home but again I am just afraid of her hurting herself in the process of hear what I will call a tantrum/panic attack._


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike calls for me I will call back but only once or twice. Since birds contact call to make sure everything is alright. If he keeps calling I ignore him and come back into the room when he is quite and praise him. If it is taking long for him to calm down and I need to go into that room I will make a noise like brrrrr or do do do and Spike will start to sing by going do do do himself So I can then enter the room and praise him for making a noise I like


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

your going to have to get her on a schedule that suits you not her 

for an example: even if you are home say 10 hours out of the day, She doesn't need to be with you 10 hours out of the day, She needs to learn to entertain her self and be on her own. 

What size cage is she in? 
Is it long/square, Round, tall? 

how many toys does she have? Even if she's not playing with them right now and what types... wood chews, shredding toys, etc. 

when you have to put her up to leave, Tell her "its time for me to leave" or "time for me to go bye bye" and always end with "i'll be back" 

Do not take her every where you go - this is making the issue worse and It can get a whole lot worse if its continued 

Ignore the bad behavior or any unwanted behavior PRAISE the good behavior 

Praises doesn't even have to be with food, just Happy Verbal words works as well.

also does she have a place to play away from the cage? Tree stand, Play stand etc? This is where she needs to be when your home and busy, not on your the entire time 

Velcro birds maybe cute but it causes too many behavioral issues in the long run 

all the issues she is having can be corrected, With TIME, PATIENCE,PERSISTENCE and NOT GIVING IN TO HER.


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree w/ ATVChick.


----------

